# Insurance for track car ?



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Hi Gang,

I was wondering does anyone know of an insurer who will cover a second car for about 1000 miles a year, driving to track days.

All I need is theft cover for my drive and the aforementioned 1000miles a year..

I don't want to pay the full premium for a caged car that I will never be driving ...

cheers
Steve


----------

